# Ecigssa Banner Maker Has Launched



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

More work than expected but here it is! The ECIGSSA Banner Maker. 

The banner maker is available here - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-signature/


----------



## Andre (18/12/13)

Great. Done. Chose the very last one, the green one, but shows a purple one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

We will look into this


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

Hmm its a bug let me look into it


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/12/13)

Thanks, great work Gizmo.

When you see the numbers like that its quite an eye opener.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

All issues fixed,


----------



## TylerD (18/12/13)

Cool stuff! Thanks Gizmo!


----------



## Zegee (18/12/13)

ho guys awesome

small glitch the R is after the amount in most besides the blue used by Gazza

but awesome none the less 

@mathee what u smoke that cost so much ????


----------



## Andre (18/12/13)

Zegee said:


> ho guys awesome
> 
> small glitch the R is after the amount in most besides the blue used by Gazza
> 
> ...


Used to smoke Dunhill Infinite Lights, but in like 80 per day. Bought by the carton, so I guessed it is around R35.00 per packet. Is it not that much? If it is, I can afford a few more Reos.


----------



## Zegee (18/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Used to smoke Dunhill Infinite Lights, but in like 80 per day. Bought by the carton, so I guessed it is around R35.00 per packet. Is it not that much? If it is, I can afford a few more Reos.


Glad you vaping rather 80 per day where u find the time

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fred1sa (18/12/13)

Wish I can have a banner but I still puff analogues when I go fishing.


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

to get the R in the right place just redo the sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (18/12/13)

Thnx giz

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gizmo (18/12/13)

You can also center it like you center text


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

im getting an error message when trying to do mine

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-signature/


----------



## Tom (20/12/13)

its also not showing anymore, maybe got to do with the server troubles they had yesterday. it will be fixed again, i guess.


----------



## Shatter (17/9/17)

test

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/17)

fred1sa said:


> Wish I can have a banner but I still puff analogues when I go fishing.



Fishing and smoking don't go well together. 




Good luck with giving up smoking. Either that or stop fishing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

